# Paris Hilton - Männern kann man nicht trauen !!!



## Mandalorianer (2 Juni 2010)

Paris Hilton: “Männern kann man nicht trauen!” 

„Ich habe in der Vergangenheit eine Menge über Männer gelernt. Du kannst ihnen nicht über den Weg trauen!“ - zu dieser Erkenntnis ist jetzt Paris Hilton gekommen. Zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben ist die Hotelerbin (momentan) als Single unterwegs. Früher zeigte sie sich gerne mit ihrem jeweils aktuellen Toy Boy und Handtaschenträger auf den roten Teppichen der Glitzerwelt. Jetzt möchte sie ihren Alltag lieber alleine bewältigen: „Ich fühle mich frei und unabhängig. Ich lerne mich gerade besser kennen. Wenn du weniger Zeit mit irgendeinem Kerl verbringst, hast du mehr Zeit für dich. Ich liebe das.“

Paris Hilton hat sich dieses Mal offenbar wirklich bewusst für das Single-Leben entschieden. Am mangelnden Angebot an Verehrern kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen. Gerade kürzlich noch machte ihr einer von ihnen in Cannes den Hof: Auf einer Luxusyacht dekorierte er das gesamte Deck mit Rosenblättern. Auf ihrer Twitter Seite verriet die Hotelerbin, dass sie zur Krönung des Abends noch eine Luxus-Uhr (Wert: 1,5 Mio. Euro) und ein paar Diamantohrringe (Wert: 1,8 Mio. Euro) geschenkt bekommen habe. Doch das beeindruckt die Blondine wenig: „In diesem Geschäft weißt du nie, welche Ziele ein Mann verfolgt.“

Auf die Frage, welche Macken sie bei Männern am meisten abtörnen, verrät sie: „Wenn ein Mann verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Öffentlichkeit und Presse ist. Das macht mich echt nicht an!“ Diesen kleinen Seitenhieb auf Ex-Lover und Möchtegern-Schauspieler Doug Reinhardt, konnte sie sich wohl einfach nicht verkneifen.

Allerdings wiederspricht ein Gerücht dem neuen Ich-Gefühl der Hotelerbin: Angeblich ist sie auf dem Weg nach Südafrika, um sich dort mit Portugals Nationalspieler Ronaldo bei der WM zu treffen. Die beiden sollen ja früher was miteinander gehabt haben .

*Na dann *

*Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

> Auf die Frage, welche Macken sie bei Männern am meisten abtörnen, verrät sie: „Wenn ein Mann verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Öffentlichkeit und Presse ist. Das macht mich echt nicht an!“



reicht ja wenn sie es macht


----------



## krawutz (3 Juni 2010)

Sollte es wirklich so sein, dass bei ihren Beischläfern irgendwann auch wieder der Verstand einsetzt ?:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2011)

wer traut schon Männern


----------



## Franky70 (10 Aug. 2011)

Männer sind Schweine.
Paris ist Barbie.


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> wer traut schon Männern



ist doch ganz einfach, sie wollen (nur) das eine
und das andere, da redet Paris doch auch lieber drüber 
doch wer will schon eine PR-Puppe 
hatte doch schon gute Partien. aber wollte doch nicht


----------

